# Visiting Chiang Rai



## The Captain (Jan 21, 2010)

Hi all, newbie here.
I've read a number of posts here and found some great advice and info. I'll be on holiday in Chiang Rai in March on a recon for an eventual move to the country. Looking for peace and quiet where I can persue my passion for photography. I'm staying in an hotel for the entire time (a little pampering on my part) but would like to hear from anyone in (or near) the area about recommendations of places to check out with a view to long term residency. Such as local banks, places to avoid, car rentals etc. and any other advice you my deem relevant. I'm currently learning Thai in order to be able to at least understand what I'm eating and hopefully to get to know the culture a little better. I don't expect to become accepted as 'part of the family' of Thai people, but would like to fit in more than just a tourist passing through.

Regards TC


----------



## KhwaamLap (Feb 29, 2008)

The Captain said:


> Hi all, newbie here.
> I've read a number of posts here and found some great advice and info. I'll be on holiday in Chiang Rai in March on a recon for an eventual move to the country. Looking for peace and quiet where I can persue my passion for photography. I'm staying in an hotel for the entire time (a little pampering on my part) but would like to hear from anyone in (or near) the area about recommendations of places to check out with a view to long term residency. Such as local banks, places to avoid, car rentals etc. and any other advice you my deem relevant. I'm currently learning Thai in order to be able to at least understand what I'm eating and hopefully to get to know the culture a little better. I don't expect to become accepted as 'part of the family' of Thai people, but would like to fit in more than just a tourist passing through.
> 
> Regards TC


 
Chiang Rai is beautiful with some lovely waterfalls and mountains. March is the burning season though - it gets really bad in Chiang Mai, not sure about CR. There are some people here from CR, so maybe they can help with places to go. Car rentals are not cheap in the Kingdom (and car prices are so high for second hand cars that new cars can often be cheaper!). A new Vigo would cost you from just under 500K, but a Chinese Chery (thats 1 'r') start at just 200k or so. Most people have bikes here (motorcycles that is) - low CC scooters like Honda Waves.

People in CR are quite friendly, so you should have no probelms with the locals (always beware of scams anywhere in Asia though - if its too cheap, or too good to be true, its because it isn't! - don't buy gems as they are often resin and worthless a common con up North).

Enjoy your holiday. If you do make the move, pop down to see us in Chiang Mai (and give your camera hobby a real treat) some time


----------



## The Captain (Jan 21, 2010)

*Chiang Rai*

Thanks KhwaamLap for your reply, sounds great there. I certainly will keep an eye here on the forum...have a lot more questions, but that's for another time. Maybe I'll even get down to CM in March...have no set plans really.

TC


----------



## KhwaamLap (Feb 29, 2008)

The Captain said:


> Thanks KhwaamLap for your reply, sounds great there. I certainly will keep an eye here on the forum...have a lot more questions, but that's for another time. Maybe I'll even get down to CM in March...have no set plans really.
> 
> *TC*


 
"OK TC"









Couldn't resist


----------



## The Captain (Jan 21, 2010)

*TC*

ohhhhhh that takes me back...I like it when someone has the same sense of humour as me...haha


----------

